# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم SigmaKey-Box  شفرة هاتف  zte N721

## machmach

SigmaKey 1.26.02 Qcom: Get unlock codes
USB Diagnostics Port FFDA (COM9), Provider: Corporation, Driver ver.: 2.0.6.7, Date: 09/05/2011
Firmware: ZTE-U N721_10_Z28_S_TSECD215B_07
Date: Sep 29 2011 09:36:17, May 16 2011 03:00:00, TSNCJOLY
IMEI: 356845040595231
Bluetooth address: B5CCEF504B34
Unable to read codes for this phone model. Do you want to perform direct unlock instead? [YES]
Unknown firmware version. Do you want to try heuristic method (it may take several minutes)? [YES]
Initializing...006FA000A040B38EAE80C932
Please SAVE THIS LOG and send to الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
Security area saved to "C:\Documents and Settings\Adamovitch\Mes documents\SigmaKey\security backup\356845040595231_ZTE-U N721_10_Z28_S_TSECD215B_07.skb"
Unlocking phone...Done
Restarting phone...Done

----------

